# I've been busy- Signs and Millwork



## Metalhead781 (Jul 27, 2010)

Here are some signs, samples, furniture and millwork i've been putting out from my shop. Everything has been carved and or cut/milled with my CNC. Enjoy!
Regards MH


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Nice signs  I have question for you ? what is your cost of the signs with your HIGH end CNC machine..not looking for a quota for a sign just want to know your true cost of each sign...I know the more you make the price comes down..



==


----------



## Metalhead781 (Jul 27, 2010)

*Re*



bobj3 said:


> Nice signs  I have question for you ? what is your cost of the signs with your HIGH end CNC machine..not looking for a quota for a sign just want to know your true cost of each sign...I know the more you make the price comes down..
> 
> ==


For the pvc i get $30 each wholesale through a distributor. That price is after my distributor takes his 30% cut. Materials are about $10 and it takes about 5 min to machine each sign with bit change for the v carving and profile cutting. After the machine it's just sprayed with a good exterior paint and off comes the masking. Less then a minuet of sanding on the face to clean off any adhesive etc. The edges don't need to be sanded at all. 

My cnc router isn't high end. It's basically a robust hobby machine. The machine was $2500 plus shipping and it was $600 for the software i use. Since i purchased my machine, the price has gone up by $1000 to facilitate it being sold but the manufacturer's distributors. You can spend up to around $1200 for a cnc router the same size or you can spend just a little less for a machine like i used to have that gave me nothing but issues. 

A few tips if you wanted to make pvc signs yourself. Best material i've found is Azek which can actually go through a planer with a good surface finish. Second i know you have an affinity for the CarveWright system but i would not cut pvc with it whatsoever. The material creates a lot of static electricity. It WILL fry the electronics in a CW or CC. That's what happened to my old one.

Reguards
MH


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi Randy

Some very nice looking work you have done. 

You can be very proud of your shop and it's product.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Nice looking projects Randy.


----------



## Metalhead781 (Jul 27, 2010)

Thanks, it's appreciated. Today i'm working on more displays for another distributor for the signs. 

Regards
Randy


----------

